# If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullblood



## HappyTailsFarm (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, my question is this, it stems from a long wanting to know, and from someones else reg. questions, but I have an unregistered doe-no papers-cannot get any-ok? If I bred her to an full blooded registered Boer buck-can I register her kids if I wanted to? Keep in mind that I am 23 years old, not in any FFA OR 4-H, too old now. One more question, if I were to show any boer goats or meat of that sort, do you have to do any disbudding or anything like that to show? If someone who knows how all this works can help me with an answer that would be just fantastic, thank you!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*

I'll try to help you, even though I'm new to the boer goat world myself. If you breed an unregistered doe of any breed to a FB (100%) registered boer buck then you can register the girls as 50% boer. If those 50% girls are then bred to a fb boer buck then their daughters could be registered 75%, etc.
If you show registered boers at the boer goat shows like ABGA, USBGA, or IBGA then you do not have to do anything with their horns (and nor would they want you to!). 
Our kids who will be showing 4-h have to tip the horns, which is to remove about an inch so the horn is more blunt. Other states 4-h require that the horns are completely removed and others don't require anything to be done with the horns. So besides the registry shows, it all depends on each location.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*

Agreed...FBxAnything = registerable 50% boer



Perfect7 said:


> ......If you show registered boers at the boer goat shows like ABGA, USBGA, or IBGA then you do not have to do anything with their horns (and nor would they want you to!)....


 Wethers are Always disbudded....You would never see a wether at an open or jackpot show with horns. Any other boer goat should have their horns intact BUT they are not penalized, if they have been removed, by a show judge. Horn set is a very small point deduction. 
Several years ago it was "the New way" to have all boers disbudded, even bucks. It used to be all boers at a show had no horns: you will notice that alot of the older show animals have been dehorned, mine included, until "the Newer way" which now wants all breeding stock to Have horns. So essentially it is up to you which you prefer with your breeding stock, but even a small point deduction for horn set is sometimes very important especially in a close class...but wethers always


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*



()relics said:


> Wethers are Always disbudded....You would never see a wether at an open or jackpot show with horns. Any other boer goat should have their horns intact BUT they are not penalized, if they have been removed, by a show judge. Horn set is a very small point deduction.
> Several years ago it was "the New way" to have all boers disbudded, even bucks. It used to be all boers at a show had no horns: you will notice that alot of the older show animals have been dehorned, mine included, until "the Newer way" which now wants all breeding stock to Have horns. So essentially it is up to you which you prefer with your breeding stock, but even a small point deduction for horn set is sometimes very important especially in a close class...but wethers always


Ah! I didn't know that. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*

We have mixed bred does- we have a kiko and a kiko/boer who we were told might have some dairy in them, 2 nubian/boers, and then we do have a fullblooded boer. We wanted to see which line we liked kiko/boer or nubian/boer. Our buck is a registered boer buck. My kids want to try showing 2 doelings this summer to see if they like 4-H, and so we have their doelings registered as 50%. 
You can't register the boys as 50% though....they have to be a much higher percentage to be registered...but from what relics and others have told me, it's a waste of time registering bucks who are not full blooded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*

yep..... what the others said........ :thumb:


----------



## HappyTailsFarm (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*

Cool!! Thank you guys. I am so excited now, have to start my search for a good fb. I am guessing the best times to breed is for kids after December? Just to be in line with everyone else? onder:


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: If you breed an unregistered doe of any sort to a fullbl*

Can i please add to this that on any open show u have to have a 100 percent buck at any age also ur nannys at any prectage can go to all major show in the state in texas u might want to look in the rules b4 u decided to enter in a show all states have differnt rules that u have to go by be4 entering...good luck..


----------

